# Need some Tech help



## Jay Hough (Aug 28, 2005)

I recently bought A 1996 Maxima with the Bose system. It worked great for about 3 or 4 days then it stopped working. It was working well the CD, Radio and tape player. I Came out the next day started the car and nothing lit up on radio face and no sound at all,so we checked the fuses and they are okay, even power out from fuses is good. Can anyone tell me what we should look for next. Any ideas? Has anyone had this problem before?
Any help from anybody would be great.
Thanking you in advance
Jay


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well im going to tell you now...you might end up havin to take the head unit out so you one thing you should check is if you are getting power to the unit at the connections.


----------



## Jay Hough (Aug 28, 2005)

*Thanks Biscuit*

Thanks Biscuit for your input, I will check that out.
One more question? Besides the fuses under dash at fuse box for radio,are there any inline fuses to it? Or any fuses under hood? There is juice coming from the fuse box to the radio.
Jay


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

This must be the month for bose problems. This is the fourth related thread on this page.


----------

